# Apologetics is not the gospel (Winfried Corduan)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2021)

The classical apologist should never think that God’s grace can be achieved in stages; demonstrations of the existence of God, for example, are possible and helpful, but are not the gospel. However, he is confident that his rational arguments are sound. Furthermore, if he has been doing evangelism with the help of classical apologetics for a while, he may have already experienced that non-Christians can be persuaded by such items as theistic proofs on their way to becoming Christians. If I may repeat myself one more time, the cosmological argument, for instance, is not the gospel, but I have seen it used by God to change a person’s view of the world from atheism to theism, and eventually to the matter that really counts, namely fully embracing the whole gospel.

Winfried Corduan, ‘Presuppositions in Presuppositionalism and Classical Theism’ in David Haines (ed.), _Without Excuse: Scripture, Reason, and Presuppositional Apologetics_ (n.p., The Davenant Press, Kindle Edition, 2020), p. 152.


----------

